# Tortoise ate a rock....what should I do?



## Ziltoid (Aug 26, 2011)

I had my 2 year old redfoot in the backyard frolicking (under close watch) When he picked up a rock with his beck. I went over pick him up and tried to get it out of his grasp. he swallowed it, this was a month ago and I have yet to find it in his stool. any suggestions? should I take the little guy to the vet or not? any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2011)

It might be more normal than people think, I think it aids their digestion by with some grinding action, might be a good thing.  A sulcata I had ate rocks on a regular basis, he would carefully pick them out in the backyard, pick it up and swallow it.  I live on bedrock, rocks all over the place.  I've seen lizards often do the same thing.


----------



## Ziltoid (Aug 29, 2011)

Phew I didn't think it was that serious of an issue, reassurance is all I needed! Thank you Galapoheros!


----------



## Tjmphx (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a 15lbs sulcata that lives in the backyard. An Arizona backyard seems to be the perfect for him. Hes always eating small rocks. Watch him and only get a little worried if his eating slows, with out the temps dropping. Ours will slow down after the night temps drop below 70ish.


----------



## aluras (Aug 30, 2011)

hmm, I own two sulcatas three redfoots a cherryhead redfoot a yellow foot as well as some other turtles I have seen some of the reeves turtles eat rocks, and some of the red eared sliders,,,but I have never witnessed one of my tortoises eat a rock. they are outdoors during the summer and indoors the rest of the year. I wouldnt worry about it too much unless he/she stops eating or fails to defacate,,,then you may have an impaction problem,,I would just keep an eye on him/her and see whats up. Just my opinion.


----------

